# Gen2 fog lights for premier



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Or this alternative kit https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331887891881, looks promising


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought that exact kit and installed them. Ran the switch to the top of my steering column.
They work great.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

zippypcs said:


> I bought that exact kit and installed them. Ran the switch to the top of my steering column.
> They work great.


 the one from ebay? Can you please send some pics? And also is it possible to connect them to the low beams so the fog lights will turn on with the main lights...thanks!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Or, you can get the factory kit by searching here: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

That's cool, but no international shipping (


----------

